# Apple TV 3 & son 5.1?



## Bolitar (7 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 

voilà je viens d'acheter un home-cinema (Philips HTS-3541), au quel j'ai connecté en optique mon Apple TV 3 (ATV en HDMI sur la TV). Il n'en sort alors que du son stéréo, et ce quelle que soit la source: airplay, streaming, iTunes Store, trailers... 

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui coince? Les branchements sont-ils corrects? 
Je ne suis visiblement pas le seul à avoir ce problème mais malgré plusieurs recherches, aucune solution viable n'apparaît.

Merci de l'attention portée à ce problème. Meilleurs voeux.


----------



## Fadasse (25 Février 2014)

En faisant une recherche pour trouver une solution à ce même problème, j'ai vu que la question est déjà posée ... malheureusement sans réponse.

Alors je me permet un petit up.

Merci


----------



## Fadasse (2 Novembre 2014)

Depuis longtemps déjà, Beamer est mon ami ...


----------

